# Dubhnua - my proposal for Dublin housing supply - a train line



## SPC100 (24 Jan 2020)

Expensive houses only benefit landowners and downsizers and Banks. It's just bad for Ireland, people, general economy.

We should aim to reduce the cost of housing.

Land is one of the big costs.

We have no shortage of land. Iirc we are the least urbanised country in the EU.

Build underground/light rail reasonable speed point to point line from City centre (or Central transport hub) 30km west (dubhnua). Journey time at 60kmph 30m.

CPO the land. (We can work on how to make this fairer).
Sell land with enforcement to build on it within n years.

Budget to build train: 30*100million per km: 3billion
Build 100k houses around the new town.
3billion/100k: 30k cost per house.

Cost of acre which is 30min public transport commute from City centre: 2 million?
Cost of acre 30km west: 200k?

This would not only create supply it would reduce costs of land and houses in city.


----------



## EmmDee (5 Feb 2020)

SPC100 said:


> Expensive houses only benefit landowners and downsizers and Banks. It's just bad for Ireland, people, general economy.
> 
> We should aim to reduce the cost of housing.
> 
> ...



Or allow comprehensive high rise building in the city centre / IFSC / docklands. Why transport people 30 km?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (5 Feb 2020)

Or just build a Metro in the city that already exists.......


----------



## Itchy (5 Feb 2020)

Increase capacity on existing train lines? CPO Dublin port? Regional development?

30km West is Pollaphuca, Naas, Clane, Kilcock, Dunshauglin.


----------



## EmmDee (5 Feb 2020)

I'm all for improving transport infrastructure - it isn't a binary issue in my mind. But I find it baffling that we are trying to more efficiently transport an increasing number of people 30km or 40km away from where they work rather than increase density within walking distance of work. It also reduces demand on the longer distance commutes which makes it better for those who do choose to travel. And it does so on private investment.


----------

